# Name that tune! (Please)



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Watching this programme about the 70's last night on BBC 2, there is a piece of music 39m 26s in, it sounds classical but is bugging me what it is called, anyone know?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ghscj/The_70s_Get_It_On_7072/


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeff Wayne, War of the Worlds - The Eve Of War.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Jeff Wayne: War of the Worlds


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol!

I guess it's official!


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it's war of the worlds


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Posted one minute too late


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

is it war of the worlds?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

du du duuuuu, du du duuuuu.

"The chances of anything coming from Mars are a million to one" he said


Paula


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

War of the worlds was originally written in 1898 by HG Wells.

In 1938 Orson Welles turned it in to a radio drama play.

Keep in mind that back then the radio was the mainstay of media distribution, no internet, no TV, not everyone had telephone lines. It was newspapers and radio.

Welles formatted the play into a series of faux news reports about an invasion that interrupted a musical performance. Although it was clearly stated at the beginning of the program it was a radio play many listeners missed it because of an overlapping program on another station, so they missed the start. 
There are reports of the time that it caused mass panic, there were reports of people literally jumping in to cars and heading for the hills.
They repeated the warning that this was just a play, but hysteria had broken out and people were fleeing for their lives, others called the police, some even believed Germans had invaded (remember this was just pre-WW2 and the world was in turmoil).

New York Times from the next day:









Article here: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/0617_050617_warworlds.html


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Prodigy, Smack my B*tch up?!?


----------

